#  > Business & Commerce >  > Premium Partners >  > Macy's Camera Shop >  >  FS: Canon Lenses at Macys Camera Shop (Updated)

## MacysCameraShop

MACYS Camera Shop  CANON Lenses

Canon Lenses (All lenses are covered by 3 Years Local Canon Philippines Warranty)

Zoom Lenses:

EF 8-15mm f/4L USM    PHP 55,548.00
EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM    PHP 28,998.00
EF-S 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM    PHP 34,998.00
EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II USM    PHP 70,598.00
EF 17-40mm f/4L USM    PHP 35,898.00
EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM    PHP 37,598.00
EF-S 18-55 F/3.5-5.6 IS ll    PHP 8,698.00
EF-S 18-55 F/3.5-5.6 IS STM    PHP 9,698.00
EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS    PHP 22,498.00
EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 STM    PHP 23,798.00
EF-S 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 IS    PHP 28,698.00
EF 24-70mm f/2.8L USM    PHP 67,498.00
EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM    PHP 87,998.00
EF 24-70mm f/4.0L IS USM    PHP 50,998.00
EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM    PHP 47,998.00
EF 28-300mm f/3.5-5.6L IS    PHP 106,998.00
EF-S 55-250mm f 4-5.6 IS ll    PHP 12,428.00
EF-S 55-250mm f 4-5.6 IS STM    PHP 13,298.00
EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM    PHP 61,998.00
EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM    PHP 98,298.00
EF 70-200mm f/4L USM    PHP 31,998.00
EF 70-200mm f/4L IS USM    PHP 55,998.00
EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM    PHP 22,998.00
EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USM    PHP 59,998.00
EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III    PHP 9,498.00
EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III USM    PHP 10,998.00
EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM    PHP 72,998.00
EF-S 200-400mm f/4L IS USM    PHP 429,698.00

Prime Lenses:

EF 14mm f/2.8L II USM    PHP 93,998.00
EF 15mm f/2.8    
EF 20mm f/2.8 USM    PHP 24,098.00
EF 24mm f/1.4L II USM    PHP 70,998.00
EF 24mm f/2.8    PHP 18,998.00
EF 24mm f/2.8 IS    PHP 26,998.00
EF 28mm f/1.8    PHP 22,998.00
EF 28mm f/2.8    PHP 13,298.00
EF 28mm f/2.8 IS    PHP 26,998.00
EF 35mm f/1.4L USM    PHP 62,998.00
EF 35mm f/2    PHP 14,998.00
EF 35mm f/2 IS    PHP 26,998.00
EF 40mm STM    PHP 8,998.00
EF 50mm f/1.2L USM    PHP 67,998.00
EF 50mm f/1.4 USM    PHP 18,198.00
EF 50mm f/1.8 II    PHP 4,998.00
EF 50mm f2.5 Macro    PHP 16,998.00
EF-S 60mm f/2.8 Macro USM    PHP 20,698.00
EF 85mm f/1.2L II USM    PHP 91,998.00
EF 85mm f/1.8    PHP 19,298.00
EF 100mm f/2 USM    PHP 23,398.00
EF 100mm f/2.8 USM Macro    PHP 28,438.00
EF 100mm f/2.8L IS USM Macro    PHP 40,998.00
EF 135mm f/2L USM    PHP 45,598.00
EF 135mm f/2.8 SF    PHP 27,498.00
EF 180mm f/3.5L USM Macro    PHP 63,458.00
EF 200mm f/2.0L IS USM    PHP 250,898.00
EF 200mm f/2.8L II USM    PHP 32,698.00
EF 300mm f/2.8L IS II USM    PHP 273,778.00
EF 300mm f/4L IS USM    PHP 61,698.00
EF 400mm f/2.8L IS II USM    PHP 435,598.00
EF 400mm f/4.0 DO IS    PHP 290,398.00
EF 400mm f/5.6L USM    PHP 56,418.00
EF 500mm f/4L IS II USM    PHP 396,878.00
EF 600mm f/4L IS II USM    PHP 505,998.00
EF 800mm f/5.6L IS USM    PHP 558,798.00

Special Lenses:

TS-E 17mm f/4L    PHP 96,798.00
TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II    PHP 83,598.00
TS-E 45mm f/2.8    PHP 59,848.00
TS-E 90mm f/2.8    PHP 59,848.00
MP-E 65mm 1-5x    PHP 46,738.00


Canon EF - EOS M Mount Adaptor    PHP 5,798.00
Canon EF-M 11-22mm F4-5.6 IS STM    PHP 15,498.00
Canon EF-M 18-55mm F3.5-5.6 IS STM    PHP 10,598.00
Canon EF-M 22mm F2 STM    PHP 10,598.00

Extenders:

EF 1.4x III Extender    PHP 19,498.00
EF 2x III Extender    PHP 19,498.00
EF12 II Extension Tube    PHP 5,198.00
EF25 II Extension Tube    PHP 6,998.00

thanks,



*MACYS Camera Shop - Banilad Branch*
A.S. Fortuna St., Banilad, Mandaue City, Cebu
(in between Volvo and Hyundai Cebu)
0922-85-MACYS / 0922-85-62297 / 418-1008
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Saturday)*

*MACYS Photo Video Store - APM Mall Branch*
APM Mall (Across SM City Cebu, Beside LBC),
A. Soriano Avenue, Cebu Port Centre,
Cebu North Reclamation Area Cebu City
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Sunday)*

Website: www.macyscamerashop.com
eMail: inquiry@macyscamerashop.com
FB: Like us at Macys Camera Shop
Skype: sales.macyscamerashop



*Credit Card Payments accepted!!!*  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## MacysCameraShop

MACYS Camera Shop  CANON Lenses

Canon Lenses (All lenses are covered by 3 Years Local Canon Philippines Warranty)

Zoom Lenses:

EF 8-15mm f/4L USM    PHP 55,548.00
EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM    PHP 28,998.00
EF-S 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM    PHP 34,998.00
EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II USM    PHP 70,598.00
EF 17-40mm f/4L USM    PHP 35,898.00
EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM    PHP 37,598.00
EF-S 18-55 F/3.5-5.6 IS ll    PHP 8,698.00
EF-S 18-55 F/3.5-5.6 IS STM    PHP 9,698.00
EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS    PHP 22,498.00
EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 STM    PHP 23,798.00
EF-S 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 IS    PHP 28,698.00
EF 24-70mm f/2.8L USM    PHP 67,498.00
EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM    PHP 87,998.00
EF 24-70mm f/4.0L IS USM    PHP 50,998.00
EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM    PHP 47,998.00
EF 28-300mm f/3.5-5.6L IS    PHP 106,998.00
EF-S 55-250mm f 4-5.6 IS ll    PHP 12,428.00
EF-S 55-250mm f 4-5.6 IS STM    PHP 13,298.00
EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM    PHP 61,998.00
EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM    PHP 98,298.00
EF 70-200mm f/4L USM    PHP 31,998.00
EF 70-200mm f/4L IS USM    PHP 55,998.00
EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM    PHP 22,998.00
EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USM    PHP 59,998.00
EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III    PHP 9,498.00
EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III USM    PHP 10,998.00
EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM    PHP 72,998.00
EF-S 200-400mm f/4L IS USM    PHP 429,698.00

Prime Lenses:

EF 14mm f/2.8L II USM    PHP 93,998.00
EF 15mm f/2.8    
EF 20mm f/2.8 USM    PHP 24,098.00
EF 24mm f/1.4L II USM    PHP 70,998.00
EF 24mm f/2.8    PHP 18,998.00
EF 24mm f/2.8 IS    PHP 26,998.00
EF 28mm f/1.8    PHP 22,998.00
EF 28mm f/2.8    PHP 13,298.00
EF 28mm f/2.8 IS    PHP 26,998.00
EF 35mm f/1.4L USM    PHP 62,998.00
EF 35mm f/2    PHP 14,998.00
EF 35mm f/2 IS    PHP 26,998.00
EF 40mm STM    PHP 8,998.00
EF 50mm f/1.2L USM    PHP 67,998.00
EF 50mm f/1.4 USM    PHP 18,198.00
EF 50mm f/1.8 II    PHP 4,998.00
EF 50mm f2.5 Macro    PHP 16,998.00
EF-S 60mm f/2.8 Macro USM    PHP 20,698.00
EF 85mm f/1.2L II USM    PHP 91,998.00
EF 85mm f/1.8    PHP 19,298.00
EF 100mm f/2 USM    PHP 23,398.00
EF 100mm f/2.8 USM Macro    PHP 28,438.00
EF 100mm f/2.8L IS USM Macro    PHP 40,998.00
EF 135mm f/2L USM    PHP 45,598.00
EF 135mm f/2.8 SF    PHP 27,498.00
EF 180mm f/3.5L USM Macro    PHP 63,458.00
EF 200mm f/2.0L IS USM    PHP 250,898.00
EF 200mm f/2.8L II USM    PHP 32,698.00
EF 300mm f/2.8L IS II USM    PHP 273,778.00
EF 300mm f/4L IS USM    PHP 61,698.00
EF 400mm f/2.8L IS II USM    PHP 435,598.00
EF 400mm f/4.0 DO IS    PHP 290,398.00
EF 400mm f/5.6L USM    PHP 56,418.00
EF 500mm f/4L IS II USM    PHP 396,878.00
EF 600mm f/4L IS II USM    PHP 505,998.00
EF 800mm f/5.6L IS USM    PHP 558,798.00

Special Lenses:

TS-E 17mm f/4L    PHP 96,798.00
TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II    PHP 83,598.00
TS-E 45mm f/2.8    PHP 59,848.00
TS-E 90mm f/2.8    PHP 59,848.00
MP-E 65mm 1-5x    PHP 46,738.00


Canon EF - EOS M Mount Adaptor    PHP 5,798.00
Canon EF-M 11-22mm F4-5.6 IS STM    PHP 15,498.00
Canon EF-M 18-55mm F3.5-5.6 IS STM    PHP 10,598.00
Canon EF-M 22mm F2 STM    PHP 10,598.00

Extenders:

EF 1.4x III Extender    PHP 19,498.00
EF 2x III Extender    PHP 19,498.00
EF12 II Extension Tube    PHP 5,198.00
EF25 II Extension Tube    PHP 6,998.00

thanks,



*MACYS Camera Shop - Banilad Branch*
A.S. Fortuna St., Banilad, Mandaue City, Cebu
(in between Volvo and Hyundai Cebu)
0922-85-MACYS / 0922-85-62297 / 418-1008
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Saturday)*

*MACYS Photo Video Store - APM Mall Branch*
APM Mall (Across SM City Cebu, Beside LBC),
A. Soriano Avenue, Cebu Port Centre,
Cebu North Reclamation Area Cebu City
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Sunday)*

Website: www.macyscamerashop.com
eMail: inquiry@macyscamerashop.com
FB: Like us at Macys Camera Shop
Skype: sales.macyscamerashop



*Credit Card Payments accepted!!!*  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## MacysCameraShop

MACYS Camera Shop  CANON Lenses

Canon Lenses (All lenses are covered by 3 Years Local Canon Philippines Warranty)

Zoom Lenses:

EF 8-15mm f/4L USM    PHP 55,548.00
EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM    PHP 28,998.00
EF-S 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM    PHP 34,998.00
EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II USM    PHP 70,598.00
EF 17-40mm f/4L USM    PHP 35,898.00
EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM    PHP 37,598.00
EF-S 18-55 F/3.5-5.6 IS ll    PHP 8,698.00
EF-S 18-55 F/3.5-5.6 IS STM    PHP 9,698.00
EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS    PHP 22,498.00
EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 STM    PHP 23,798.00
EF-S 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 IS    PHP 28,698.00
EF 24-70mm f/2.8L USM    PHP 67,498.00
EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM    PHP 87,998.00
EF 24-70mm f/4.0L IS USM    PHP 50,998.00
EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM    PHP 47,998.00
EF 28-300mm f/3.5-5.6L IS    PHP 106,998.00
EF-S 55-250mm f 4-5.6 IS ll    PHP 12,428.00
EF-S 55-250mm f 4-5.6 IS STM    PHP 13,298.00
EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM    PHP 61,998.00
EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM    PHP 98,298.00
EF 70-200mm f/4L USM    PHP 31,998.00
EF 70-200mm f/4L IS USM    PHP 55,998.00
EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM    PHP 22,998.00
EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USM    PHP 59,998.00
EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III    PHP 9,498.00
EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III USM    PHP 10,998.00
EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM    PHP 72,998.00
EF-S 200-400mm f/4L IS USM    PHP 429,698.00

Prime Lenses:

EF 14mm f/2.8L II USM    PHP 93,998.00
EF 15mm f/2.8    
EF 20mm f/2.8 USM    PHP 24,098.00
EF 24mm f/1.4L II USM    PHP 70,998.00
EF 24mm f/2.8    PHP 18,998.00
EF 24mm f/2.8 IS    PHP 26,998.00
EF 28mm f/1.8    PHP 22,998.00
EF 28mm f/2.8    PHP 13,298.00
EF 28mm f/2.8 IS    PHP 26,998.00
EF 35mm f/1.4L USM    PHP 62,998.00
EF 35mm f/2    PHP 14,998.00
EF 35mm f/2 IS    PHP 26,998.00
EF 40mm STM    PHP 8,998.00
EF 50mm f/1.2L USM    PHP 67,998.00
EF 50mm f/1.4 USM    PHP 18,198.00
EF 50mm f/1.8 II    PHP 4,998.00
EF 50mm f2.5 Macro    PHP 16,998.00
EF-S 60mm f/2.8 Macro USM    PHP 20,698.00
EF 85mm f/1.2L II USM    PHP 91,998.00
EF 85mm f/1.8    PHP 19,298.00
EF 100mm f/2 USM    PHP 23,398.00
EF 100mm f/2.8 USM Macro    PHP 28,438.00
EF 100mm f/2.8L IS USM Macro    PHP 40,998.00
EF 135mm f/2L USM    PHP 45,598.00
EF 135mm f/2.8 SF    PHP 27,498.00
EF 180mm f/3.5L USM Macro    PHP 63,458.00
EF 200mm f/2.0L IS USM    PHP 250,898.00
EF 200mm f/2.8L II USM    PHP 32,698.00
EF 300mm f/2.8L IS II USM    PHP 273,778.00
EF 300mm f/4L IS USM    PHP 61,698.00
EF 400mm f/2.8L IS II USM    PHP 435,598.00
EF 400mm f/4.0 DO IS    PHP 290,398.00
EF 400mm f/5.6L USM    PHP 56,418.00
EF 500mm f/4L IS II USM    PHP 396,878.00
EF 600mm f/4L IS II USM    PHP 505,998.00
EF 800mm f/5.6L IS USM    PHP 558,798.00

Special Lenses:

TS-E 17mm f/4L    PHP 96,798.00
TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II    PHP 83,598.00
TS-E 45mm f/2.8    PHP 59,848.00
TS-E 90mm f/2.8    PHP 59,848.00
MP-E 65mm 1-5x    PHP 46,738.00


Canon EF - EOS M Mount Adaptor    PHP 5,798.00
Canon EF-M 11-22mm F4-5.6 IS STM    PHP 15,498.00
Canon EF-M 18-55mm F3.5-5.6 IS STM    PHP 10,598.00
Canon EF-M 22mm F2 STM    PHP 10,598.00

Extenders:

EF 1.4x III Extender    PHP 19,498.00
EF 2x III Extender    PHP 19,498.00
EF12 II Extension Tube    PHP 5,198.00
EF25 II Extension Tube    PHP 6,998.00

thanks,



*MACYS Camera Shop - Banilad Branch*
A.S. Fortuna St., Banilad, Mandaue City, Cebu
(in between Volvo and Hyundai Cebu)
0922-85-MACYS / 0922-85-62297 / 418-1008
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Saturday)*

*MACYS Photo Video Store - APM Mall Branch*
APM Mall (Across SM City Cebu, Beside LBC),
A. Soriano Avenue, Cebu Port Centre,
Cebu North Reclamation Area Cebu City
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Sunday)*

Website: www.macyscamerashop.com
eMail: inquiry@macyscamerashop.com
FB: Like us at Macys Camera Shop
Skype: sales.macyscamerashop



*Credit Card Payments accepted!!!*  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## manoiian

Hi, is your shop still open and do you have the 135mm f/2 for Canon?  Thanks. Ian

----------

